# Moyu Aolong v1 or v2?



## ZacCuber (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey guys,

I've been wanting to get a Moyu Aolong, but recently Moyu have produced the v2 of the cube. At first, I was really excited to get it, but after seeing some reviews online and on youtube, I was in a dilemma :confused: The new cube was supposed to fix the corner twisting issue on the cube, but certain reviews say that the cube have become slower in performance, and the corner twisting issue isn't really rectified at all... Can someone pls tell me which cube I should get? Thx!


----------



## Marvin (Jul 30, 2014)

Well, if you're even considering getting a v1 you should hurry up because I think they stopped producing it so there's a limited quantity left.
I am actually in the same situation as you are right now but ended up going for the v1 mostly because it's already proven itself to be one of the best while the v2... not quite, and even if the v2 somehow turns out to be superior than the v1, it will keep being produced anyway while the v1 won't.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a review on the V2 on my youtube channel if you all would like to see one before you make the decision.


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd say that it depends on your personal preference. Aolong v2 has definitely helped with the corner twisting, at least on mine, but the cube feels different. It's not an issue of superior vs inferior, it's more of a "two different feeling cubes" thing. Watch some reviews of both (Cubeologist's review is quite good), and try to figure out which one has a feel that you think you would like the best (Mine feels somewhat like a cross between a weilong and an aolong v1).

As for the slower thing, in some cases, that's a good thing. I just lubed and tensioned my aolong last night (thank you, Cubeologist), and I had to tighten my tensions, because it had become uncontrollable.

Overall advice, watch the reviews for the feel of the cube, speed, etc., not for the cuber's opinion of whether or not they'll make it their main, and figure out which one you think would be better for you.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey, check this out and make a decision!

*V1
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw3huFbCoP8

*V2*
http://youtu.be/Q-P5XApSFK0?list=UUwnGT1xcf4Efl9L7mOx4Tig
*I say, v1 is better!*


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Jul 30, 2014)

I personally prefer the feel of the v2.


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 30, 2014)

Is there an estimation as to when the Aolong v1 will run out?


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 30, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Is there an estimation as to when the Aolong v1 will run out?



I'm guessing at least a month or two since Moyu probably has a lot of AoLongs left, though collectors or profit hunters might buy it by the bulk so it could be quicker than I predict


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 30, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I say, v1 is better![/B]



Completely agree.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 30, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> Completely agree.



Did you change your username ........ or not


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 30, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Did you change your username ........ or not



haha yeah I changed it a couple weeks ago.


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 30, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> haha yeah I changed it a couple weeks ago.



What was your old username?


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 30, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> haha yeah I changed it a couple weeks ago.



Was it something like klejue...nne something like that..or maybe i have mistaken it with someother username......


----------



## kcl (Jul 30, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Was it something like klejue...nne something like that..or maybe i have mistaken it with someother username......



ohai


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> ohai



Okay ... Im such a bum....
my bad ...i mistook you for cubeologist


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 30, 2014)

My old name was dsbias


----------



## Sweshiman (Jul 30, 2014)

I had the same dilemma, ended up with me buying both cubes


----------



## Marvin (Jul 30, 2014)

Sweshiman said:


> I had the same dilemma, ended up with me buying both cubes



Heh, I'll probably end up doing the same eventually, but I'll get the v1 now while it still exists.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 4, 2014)

I had my first AoLong corner twist today. On my brand new v2. A couple of thousand solves on v1 with no twists, and about 20 on the v2 before getting one.

Both cubes feel great by the way. I wouldn't say either is "better". They just have different feels.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Someone offered to buy my V1 for twice the cost i bought it for. Is it worth buying the V2 because i am tempted to take the money


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 18, 2014)

DoctorPepper said:


> Someone offered to buy my V1 for twice the cost i bought it for. Is it worth buying the V2 because i am tempted to take the money


Yep, sell it and buy the V2. You will get money and you will get a better cube.


----------



## Makarov (Aug 23, 2014)

Is it just me or does the Weilong corner twist a lot more than the Aolong v1? I see they made an entirely new cube due to the Aolong corner twist, but for me I'm getting way more twists on my mini Weiling and regular sized Weilong.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 24, 2014)

So, I keep thinking about getting a v1 instead of a v2 because of the reviews on how it feels. I like the feeling of my Aurora, but the speed of my Fangshi. Does anyone have experiance with both the Aolong and Guanlong? I'm wondering if the big corner twisting issue is more frequent or less than the Guanlong (which I also have)? Does the feel of the V2 new batch feel like the v1.


----------



## supercavitation (Nov 24, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> So, I keep thinking about getting a v1 instead of a v2 because of the reviews on how it feels. I like the feeling of my Aurora, but the speed of my Fangshi. Does anyone have experiance with both the Aolong and Guanlong? I'm wondering if the big corner twisting issue is more frequent or less than the Guanlong (which I also have)? Does the feel of the V2 new batch feel like the v1.



I'm not sure where you could find a v1, but it's a very different feel from the v2 (even the new batch), not that either is bad. I have all three sitting in front of me right now, and I would say that the guanlong feels more like the v2. I gave up on my v1 after getting 3 corner twists in an avg5, but I've talked to people who don't get more than 1 every 100 solves or so. I've gotten corner twists on my v2, but really only one per 100 solves, and I've talked to people who don't even get that many. I haven't done enough solves on the guanlong to get corner twists, but it's much easier to get a corner twist on my v1 than my guanlong, and it's definitely easier to get one on the v2 than the guanlong, the not by much.

Hope that helped!


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 24, 2014)

supercavitation said:


> I'm not sure where you could find a v1, but it's a very different feel from the v2 (even the new batch), not that either is bad. I have all three sitting in front of me right now, and I would say that the guanlong feels more like the v2. I gave up on my v1 after getting 3 corner twists in an avg5, but I've talked to people who don't get more than 1 every 100 solves or so. I've gotten corner twists on my v2, but really only one per 100 solves, and I've talked to people who don't even get that many. I haven't done enough solves on the guanlong to get corner twists, but it's much easier to get a corner twist on my v1 than my guanlong, and it's definitely easier to get one on the v2 than the guanlong, the not by much.
> 
> Hope that helped!



Thank you. Lubix has modified and unmodified v1s for sale still. After that I think I will get the v2.


----------



## Bun Naniel (Feb 10, 2015)

*Moyu Aolong V1 vs V2?*

Moyu Aolong V1 VS V2. Which one is better?


----------



## Xandrr (Feb 16, 2016)

I just bought an aolong v1 for £8.99 ≈ £7.50 from Amazon. This was 2 years after the thread so they are still going.


----------



## dskids (Feb 16, 2016)

Xandrr said:


> I just bought an aolong v1 for £8.99 ≈ £7.50 from Amazon. This was 2 years after the thread so they are still going.



Do you recall who the actual seller was? I'd like to be able to find a V1 for sale somewhere.


----------



## Forcefulness (Feb 17, 2016)

Xandrr said:


> I just bought an aolong v1 for £8.99 ≈ £7.50 from Amazon. This was 2 years after the thread so they are still going.



Yea some amazon sellers still have a stock of them, though they arent actively being produced


----------



## Xandrr (Feb 21, 2016)

dskids said:


> Do you recall who the actual seller was? I'd like to be able to find a V1 for sale somewhere.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00...i=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=3x3+speed+cube it's actually from moyu! When I got it turns out it IS a v1


----------

